# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Transport Photo

## John Clare

Caught my breeding male _Dendrobates_ / _Ranitomeya imitator_ in the act of transporting a tadpole, just before lights out one evening recently.  He is usually very nervous but decided to sit on this branch for 3 photos - this is the best one I think:

----------


## Kurt

Awesome! Congratulations on the picture and the tadpole.

----------

